# how to pull 110v out of 220 in USA home



## arun shanker (Dec 9, 2009)

We have an Electrical range in the kitchen , it is 220V. We wish to change to a new Gas cooking range. I am able to draw a gas line to kitchen. The problem is to get a 110v outlet needed for the gas range. We have 220v for old electrical range. How to convert???


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How many wires feed the stove ?
For 120v you need black or red hot, white neutral & a green/bare ground


----------



## Chasm (Dec 9, 2009)

Does the existing wires have 3 or 4 wires? If is a 4 wire then it should be as easy as using 1 of the hots (black or red), the neutral (white), and the ground. You may have to splice a #12 wire in the box to terminate on receptacle. You will also have to remove the 2 pole breaker feeding the existing range and replace with a single pole using whichever wire you used as hot on the receptacle and Wire nutting off the other inside panel.


----------



## arun shanker (Dec 9, 2009)

presently 4 wires. i do not need 220v supply in future in the kitchen. i need to draw a 11ov line there


----------



## Chasm (Dec 9, 2009)

Should be easy. Just remember to use a 20 amp single pole breaker in place of the 2 pole breaker feeding the circuit now. You will also need to fill the blank space created when you remove the 2 pole breaker, just pick up a space filler that will fit your panel type.


----------



## smeric28 (Dec 11, 2009)

Chasm said:


> Does the existing wires have 3 or 4 wires? If is a 4 wire then it should be as easy as using 1 of the hots (black or red), the neutral (white), and the ground. You may have to splice a #12 wire in the box to terminate on receptacle. You will also have to remove the 2 pole breaker feeding the existing range and replace with a single pole using whichever wire you used as hot on the receptacle and Wire nutting off the other inside panel.



There is no need to replace the breaker. the new plug must be rated for the amperage of the circuit though. it may be 50 amps you could replace with a smaller 2 pole or single pole. in any case you should wirenut any bare wires on both sides.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

smeric28 said:


> There is no need to replace the breaker. the new plug must be rated for the amperage of the circuit though. it may be 50 amps you could replace with a smaller 2 pole or single pole. in any case you should wirenut any bare wires on both sides.


Read the original post. The original circuit was for an electric range. The new circuit is for a gas range. How can you say the breaker will not need to be replaced?


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*I would leave the 220VAC in place.....*

I recomend leaving the 220VAC in place and un-used, and to install a new 20A 120VAC circuit to power the clock and controls of the new gas range.

Someday in the future you, or a subsequent owner, may want an electric oven with gas cooktop, or an all electric range. Leaving the 220V untouched costs no money, installing it again in the future will be a much greater cost.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Chasm (Dec 9, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> Read the original post. The original circuit was for an electric range. The new circuit is for a gas range. How can you say the breaker will not need to be replaced?


Ditto


----------



## smeric28 (Dec 11, 2009)

Chasm said:


> Ditto


Umm, show me where you cannot use one side of a 2 pole breaker in the NEC. If you actually read my post i also stated that he will not be able to use a 30 or 50 amp breaker with a standard 120vac outlet. 

He should really follow the advice Mi-Rodger and install a new outlet. That's what i would do.

However if its only a 30 amp circuit he may be able to get away with it. i don't have any outlet instructions handy but they will specify a max wire size. 30A is 10AWG if he's using a 50A it could be as big as 6AWG depending on wiring type used . Keep in mind like i said before you can wire a max 20A breaker to power a duplex recpt. (single recpt only 15A). 2 pole 1 pole does not matter.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

smeric28 said:


> *There is no need to replace the breaker*. the new plug must be rated for the amperage of the circuit though. it may be 50 amps


ummmm...show me where you can put a 120v 20a residential outlet on a 30a or 50a breaker

Possibly a 240v 20a stove exist...I've never seen one


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> ummmm...show me where you can put a 120v 20a residential outlet on a 30a or 50a breaker
> 
> Possibly a 240v 20a stove exist...I've never seen one


Ditto. The post was confusing and incorrect. That's why people are challenging it.


----------



## smeric28 (Dec 11, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> Ditto. The post was confusing and incorrect. That's why people are challenging it.


google NEMA 5-50R or 5-30R (nobody has said what the amperage of the circuit is yet). Reread my post carefully, where i explain that they will need a correctly sized outlet, reread where i said you don't "necessarily" need to change the breaker. If you still think i'm wrong quote me the section of the nec that i would be violating. I'm working off the 2008


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

smeric28 said:


> There is *no need* to replace the breaker


Show me a 20a 240v electric stove, even 30a can't have household outlets on it
So no, you can't "get away with it"


----------



## smeric28 (Dec 11, 2009)

smeric28 said:


> the new plug must be rated for the amperage of the circuit though. it may be 50 amps you could replace with a smaller 2 pole or single pole.


you can take anything you want out of context and make it say something it does not.

And the "get a away with it" comment was directed toward being able to fit 10awg wire on the terminals of a 20A and still comply with the manufactures instructions.....Another requirement of the NEC. In this situation you would obviously have to use a 20 or 15 amp breaker. It could still be 2 pole....

Arguing with you people has annoyed me enough to come up with a different way for him to do this. This way requires no messing with the breaker box at all.

Buy one of these
http://www.stayonline.com/detail.aspx?ID=4751
Its a NEMA 15-30P (for 50a you need 15-50P)
EDIT: you might need a 14-30p or 14-50p if you post a picture i'll tell you which one.

For 30A use 14/3 SJO cord
For 50A use 12/3 SJO cord
rewire to the back of the stove
Permitted under NEC 2008 240.5 (B)(2) (4) or (6). 30A or 50A respectively
That is assuming the stove is UL listed.(It is)
that it i'm done :wallbash:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You said he did not need to change the breaker
Show me a 20a 240v stove


----------



## smeric28 (Dec 11, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You said he did not need to change the breaker
> Show me a 20a 240v stove


If you only read half my post or are _personal attacks will not be tolerated_.

Ok 20A stove
http://www.nextag.com/20-electric-range/shop-html
Take your pick


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

20a = 20 amps....not 20 inch
They are still rated at 40a


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

smeric28 said:


> Arguing with you people has annoyed me enough to come up with a different way for him to do this. This way requires no messing with the breaker box at all.
> 
> Buy one of these
> http://www.stayonline.com/detail.aspx?ID=4751
> ...


a 3 phase plug...really ?
How does that give him a 120v outlet ?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You want him to put a 50A plug on a gas range and keep the existing receptacle and breaker???


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

smeric28 said:


> Buy one of these
> http://www.stayonline.com/detail.aspx?ID=4751
> Its a NEMA 15-30P (for 50a you need 15-50P)
> EDIT: you might need a 14-30p or 14-50p if you post a picture i'll tell you which one.
> ...


I don't think he knows what he's talking about but refuses to admit it
240.5 says nothing about connecting a 20a 120v outlet to a 240v 30-50a circuit 
It discusses fixture wire...not a 120v 20a outlet

And you can't even pull that one section of code out & ignore the rest of the code
I've yet to see anything that indicates a 20a outlet could be installed on a 30-50a circuit

210.21 (B)(3) lists the required outlet ratings...20a outlet on a 30-50a does not work


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I don't think he knows what he's talking about but refuses to admit it
> 240.5 says nothing about connecting a 20a 120v outlet to a 240v 30-50a circuit
> It discusses fixture wire...not a 120v 20a outlet
> 
> ...


422.11 would kill his plan.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

OK...back on track 





> The problem is to get a 110v outlet needed for the gas range. We have 220v for old electrical range. How to convert???


 
Simple.


In the receptacle box"

1) Remove 50 amp range recep

2) Using short pigtails, install a 120v receptacle on the black, white and bare wires. Cap the red.

At the panel.

1) Remove the 2 pole 50 amp range breaker

2) Hook the black wire to a single pole 20 amp breaker. Cap the red wire.



And obviously.....Turn off and* test* power before doing any electrical work.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

man you guys are a hoot:laughing:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

tpolk said:


> man you guys are a hoot:laughing:


It's just for fun. Once in a while a mole pops his head up and you just need to whack'em.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget a Breaker Blank for the panel. Safety First.


R


----------



## lab73 (Jun 16, 2009)

They have converters for 240-120 , they are used for gas stove conversion, available at the home depot plug directly into the 220 outlet and give you 120. I'm not sure if they have a C\B in them or if they use exisiting C\B in panel.But it's alot less work.You can always change the C\B in the panel to a smaller size as the wire is rated for alot more, I just not sure of the code implications, but maybe someone in the know can chime in.
Cheers
Lab








Model: 548301







Store SKU #: 1000106129







No need to install new outlet.







Built-in 15 Amp fuse for safety.








A 220- to 110-Volt converter.







Simply plug gas range 110 Volt plug into the adapter, and then plug adapter into existing electric range 220 Volt outlet.
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

lab73 said:


> They have converters for 240-120 , they are used for gas stove conversion, available at the home depot plug directly into the 220 outlet and give you 120. I'm not sure if they have a C\B in them or if they use exisiting C\B in panel.But it's alot less work.You can always change the C\B in the panel to a smaller size as the wire is rated for alot more, I just not sure of the code implications, but maybe someone in the know can chime in.
> Cheers
> Lab
> 
> ...


It say sit has a built in 15a fuse
But, just because Orange sells it does not mean it meets code
Interested to know what an Inspector would think of this item


----------



## lab73 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah I caught that just after I re read my post.The package has a CSA approval on it.
Cheers Lab


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Also its listed on the Canadian HD site
Does not list a UL listing

I could not find it listed on the US site


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

That thing looks soo much like a cheater plug.


----------

